# Only player to credit LSD with improving his play



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Phil Jackson, New York, 1973-74_
> 
> Jackson was an unconventional dude long before he became one of the NBA's most celebrated coaches. In his 1975 book "Maverick: More Than a Game," Jackson claimed that some LSD he gobbled for breakfast in Malibu in May 1973 lent his game a boost. The shaggy-haired Knicks forward said the "spiritual flash" he experienced that day on the beach gave him a new love for the sport and a deeper appreciation of team play. He credited it with making 1973-74 the most productive season of his career, as he averaged 11.1 points and 5.8 rebounds per game.











_Phil Jackson's pretending he's on a roller coaster._

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2147522 

I really love to have Phil as the coach of this team.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

The man speaks the truth, if you don't believe him just take a hit then go run a few games.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

:rofl: Gotta love Phil!


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

That musta been some damn good LSD!!!


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

He probably always gives it to his team, thats why they always win.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

LSD? That's it Kemp is coming.


----------



## NOODLESTYLE (Jan 20, 2005)

is it just me or does Phil Jackson look Middle Eastern?


----------



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)

NOODLESTYLE said:


> is it just me or does Phil Jackson look Middle Eastern?


It's just you.


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

"Zen" sessions..


----------

